# Fenix BC30R vs. Cateye Volt 1200 vs. Ituo Wiz20



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Which one would you choose and why?

Right now I'm leaning toward the Fenix BC30R. I like the dual beam setup where one points ahead and the other points down and I like the 4:30 run time on the 500 lumen setting.

I also want one where the mount doesn't work loose on single track trail riding. I assume all 3 have a decent mount?

Help a guy decide.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I liked the idea of the Fenix beam pattern but ended up with the Wiz20 for a few reasons.

With the Fenix the max high for continuous use is 800 lumens, the 1600 lumens can only be used for short bursts. The Wiz20 will run at 1500 lumens.

The Wiz20 has user changeable easily sourced batteries. All else being equal, being able to swap your own batteries is nice.

Price, the Wiz20 is cheaper by a decent amount.

Run times should be better on the Wiz20 by a decent amount, though you give up the runtime display (don't know how accurate the display really is).

Overall I'm happy with the Wiz20, it's excellent especially at the price point. I prefer the beam pattern of my Dinotte XML-3 but the Wiz20 is fine and much less expensive.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Adding to the Wiz20 comments the beam pattern is also adjustable with optic changes to your preference. From looking at the Fenix light and videos I've seen before on it I'm guessing both beams are aimed the same but use difference angle optics (spot/flood) to achieve the dual beam they advertise.

Personal runtime experience I've gotten over 4 hours with a mix of low (95% of time - programmed @ 50% power so approx. 750 lumens) and hi(5% of time - programmed @ 100% power). Set @ 500 lumens runtime should be considerably better than the Fenix.

Mole


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

In regards to the bc30r I believe the dual beam is attained by the lens design.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Have had used all of them I would seriously be torn between the fenix and wiz. 

The run time screen is spot on with the fenix and the fresnel lens do a good job pointing the beam fonwards. 

The only reason I would go for the wiz is the exchangeable batteries. But you can also do that with the fenix bc30. And it's a touch closer to brightness with the wiz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Staypuft1652 said:


> In regards to the bc30r I believe the dual beam is attained by the lens design.


I was just guessing from the images I'd seen because unlike their single emitter lights which you can see a custom lens surface from what I could see the 30 series looked like standard optics (pictures were small so maybe I just couldn't see it). None the less looking at the videos the beam pattern just looks like a narrow spot over a wide flood so similar beam patter should be obtainable by using 1 spot and 1 flood optic in the Wiz20 (I think that's the standard setup now from the US distributor).
Mole


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

You'll find this helpful 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> I was just guessing from the images I'd seen because unlike their single emitter lights which you can see a custom lens surface from what I could see the 30 series looked like standard optics (pictures were small so maybe I just couldn't see it). None the less looking at the videos the beam pattern just looks like a narrow spot over a wide flood so similar beam patter should be obtainable by using 1 spot and 1 flood optic in the Wiz20 (I think that's the standard setup now from the US distributor).
> Mole


Very true.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

spankone said:


> You'll find this helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Liked the Fenix comparison and next video (BC30 vs. Solorstorm) had good pics. of the optics. Could see surface texturing clearly so custom optics (My bad). End result still reproducible with optic changes.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fenix optics are actually really simple, Mole you will understand this point really well:

It's basically an elliptical spot optic rotated 90deg so it creates an elliptical spot so there is a "line" in front of the bike. Those ribs in the optic are molded to the upper half of the optic piece (one solid piece, not changeable) bottom half is something of a flood optic.

I own both and definitely like my wiz20 better. A lot of things about the bc30r that annoy me. Big display that can be distracting, half the lumen output for the same run time and nothing can be changed on it. I'm also a little sore with Fenix because my bc30r failed after 5 rides and I was on my own.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Fenix should fix that though. All my dealings with them have been great. 

I've not used my wiz much. But that's because I have some crazy lights which I'm still testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well when you make the mistake of getting it via a group buy with a vendor that Fenix cut off due to pricing violations, ya they werent terribly keen on helping. 

Don't get me wrong, nice light, great for someone who commutes but other options pan out better IMO for trail use.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Adding to the Wiz20 comments the beam pattern is also adjustable with optic changes to your preference.


How is this a accomplished ?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

2 screws in the front access the optics and just pop them out and replace with one of the other beam pattern options. Only 2 things is make sure optic is sitting correctly over the emitter and orings are put in properly. Really quick and simple.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So these lens options come with the light or do they need to be purchased separately?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No they have to be purchased separately, their only a couple bucks each though

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Purchased from Ituo or ?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya, you can get the same optics a bit cheaper directly from overseas but will take at least a few weeks if you get them at all. It's fine if your ordering a lot of optics from a place over there but just trying to get 2 they may not even bother shipping as some people have experienced. 

But we have them here in the states, can order 1 or 10, doesn't matter.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mr Mole has tried other optics that work (available from other places in the states too) but he can explain dealing with those better. Guessing since he's not here he's doing another long ass ride on his fat bike.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So where are you buying them from? Some links would be helpful


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm on my phone so links are a total nightmare to try and do but here's the sites:

From China it's www.LEDDNA.com but you'll have to buy a lot more than 2 or risk your optics never being shipped.

US it's in my signature, www.ituolights.com

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can the ituo be left on the charger for days before being used again? I have a bad habit of plugging in and forgetting about it until my next ride


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Won't hurt anything. I've left mine plugged in for days without issue. Not sure if the LED being on after full charge pulls from the battery or USB though. When I've done it I didn't need much run time for the ride I needed it for so never paid attention to battery life. The cells inside have their own protection circuit each built in (make sure to only use protected 18650 brand name cells if you need more) so no way harm can be done.

Truly don't know of ANY brand name self contained light that leaving it plugged in will be some big issue. Cheap stuff on the other hand....

The only lights I know of that it's not good to leave on the charger are those that use DC chargers for external battery packs. That can get risky.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son wanted to try night riding so I went shopping for lights trying to get a decent deal since I wasn't sure how much night riding he was actually going to do. 
I ended up getting one Fenix BT20 and one Magicshine MJ900. 
I know this isn't the Fenix you asked about but I'm bringing it up because I LOVE Fenix flashlights and expected to like this Fenix bike light better than I did. Turns out, the Magicshine is smaller and lighter and has a way better beam.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Here's a couple of links for glowworm optics which will also work but require use of white stock optic holders. These are the best performing optics (measured) and maintain their performance the longest (optics performance diminishes with use) but cost far more for the small difference in performance. Action-LED-Lights is an excellent vendor with quick shipping and excellent customer service if you choose these premium optics. Also took a pic. of the Wiz20 with the bezel removed and all the parts so you can see it's not too involved switching optics.

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/wide-angle-optic-for-gloworm-x2-xs

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/gloworm-xs-x2-spot-optic









Mole


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> My son wanted to try night riding so I went shopping for lights trying to get a decent deal since I wasn't sure how much night riding he was actually going to do.
> I ended up getting one Fenix BT20 and one Magicshine MJ900.
> I know this isn't the Fenix you asked about but I'm bringing it up because I LOVE Fenix flashlights and expected to like this Fenix bike light better than I did. Turns out, the Magicshine is smaller and lighter and has a way better beam.


That was a large light when it was released and it's several years old now. They've really moved on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> My son wanted to try night riding so I went shopping for lights trying to get a decent deal since I wasn't sure how much night riding he was actually going to do.
> I ended up getting one Fenix BT20 and one Magicshine MJ900.
> I know this isn't the Fenix you asked about but I'm bringing it up because I LOVE Fenix flashlights and expected to like this Fenix bike light better than I did. Turns out, the Magicshine is smaller and lighter and has a way better beam.


I am looking at the self contained units. I don't want to deal with wires and a battery pack.

I ended up ordering the Ituo Wiz20.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> I ended up ordering the Ituo Wiz20.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You picked a very good light that I'm sure you'll be happy with. Let us know how you like it or if you have any questions on changing optics and how it will affect the beam pattern. Enjoy your light!
Mole


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

prj71 said:


> I am looking at the self contained units. I don't want to deal with wires and a battery pack.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Ituo Wiz20.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


I know what you're sayin'. I have Exposures on my bike but I ride at night a lot.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok. So I received my Ituo Wiz 20 light. So far I am liking it, but haven't had a chance to ride with it. What optics do I need so that one light shines down in front of me while the other keeps shining ahead? I assume I will only have to change one of them to do this. 

As a side note...The rubber o'ring was not seated properly when assembled. It was pinched between the lens housing and the lens running diagonal across the face of the lens. I was able to take it apart and fix it though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Here's a couple of links for glowworm optics which will also work but require use of white stock optic holders. These are the best performing optics (measured) and maintain their performance the longest (optics performance diminishes with use) but cost far more for the small difference in performance. Action-LED-Lights is an excellent vendor with quick shipping and excellent customer service if you choose these premium optics. Also took a pic. of the Wiz20 with the bezel removed and all the parts so you can see it's not too involved switching optics.
> 
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/wide-angle-optic-for-gloworm-x2-xs
> 
> ...


When I took mine apart to fix the round o-ring mine didn't have the double wide black seal shown in your pic in the upper right corner . Is that supposed to be there?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That seal was probably just stuck to the front cover. Usually is.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. So I received my Ituo Wiz 20 light. So far I am liking it, but haven't had a chance to ride with it. What optics do I need so that one light shines down in front of me while the other keeps shining ahead? I assume I will only have to change one of them to do this.
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought it on Amazon. The Ituo website states that the Wiz20 comes with the spot optics as standard.

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/parts-accessories/products/copy-of-21mm-pmma-optics-45-deg-wide-spot-flood-patternI won't get a chance to do a night right until Tuesday.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> I bought it on Amazon. The Ituo website states that the Wiz20 comes with the spot optics as standard.
> 
> [URL="https://www.ituolights.com/collections/parts


[/QUOTE]

The link for the optics is to the US distributor so if that's where the light came from you should have the spot/flood setup. Easy to check though. Shine the light on the wall and cover one side with your finger and then do the other side. You should easily be able to notice a difference (narrow intense light for spot/ wider and softer light for flood).
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Shouldn't I be able to tell just by looking at the lens? 

Both look the same to me 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You bought off Amazon, that's not the same as buying from the US distributor. That's from Ituo directly so no mixed optics or anything. I get them with mixed optics and 3400mah batteries.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well it looks like I can get some mixed optics from the ituo website for $1.99

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks like I can get some mixed optics from the ituo website for $1.99
> ...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya I agree, though $2 an optic it's still $2 you risk wasting if you don't like it

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> > I think you should still try the light out first. Most of us found the beam too narrow but will give you a starting point in trying to figure what will suit your needs the best.
> > Mole
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Ya I agree, though $2 an optic it's still $2 you risk wasting if you don't like it
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Chump change. I've wasted $2 on worse things in life.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lmao haven't we all!!!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

